# TdF stages 1 and 2



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2013)

Stage 2 goes thru Hebden bridge, it just doesn't get any better than that!

Edit: I really really really really hope they include the Thursden Valley climb.

Edit Edit: can the mods change the title to TDF instead of Todd please? My iPad's auto correct is a nuisance and I don't always spot the corrections.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2013)

I Know the feeling.











Hold on, stage two of what?


----------



## davefb (17 Jan 2013)

http://letour.yorkshire.com/the-route


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2013)

They're doing Holme Moss!


THEY'RE DOING HOLME MOSS!


THEY'RE DOING HOLME MOSS!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

Yes, I'm not sure what the 'Todd' is about, but having seen the smile on Shaun's face as the painkillers for his broken elbow kicked in, I'd say they might be involved ...  


Stage one, July 5: Leeds - Harewood - Otley - Ilkley - Skipton - Kettlewell - Aysgarth - Hawes - Reeth - Leyburn - Ripon - Harrogate
Stage two, July 6: York - Knaresborough - Silsden - Keighley - Haworth - Hebden Bridge - Elland - Huddersfield - Holmfirth - Sheffield
Stage three, July 7: Cambridge - Epping Forest - the Olympic Park - the Mall
The first stage seems to be taking an easy route through the Dales from Leeds to Harrogate with only one categorised climb. That's a shame, given what kind of monster stage would have been possible, but I suppose they didn't want that for day 1. 

Day 2 does indeed pass through Hebden Bridge, within 400 metres of where I live. It is very nice of the Tour organisers to recognise the sacrifices that I made to go to watch previous TdF stages in Brighton and Kent, and this time bring the race to me! 

Looking at the outline for stage 2, I would imagine that they are doing the obvious A-roads to Silsden rather than the more interesting climbs and descents on steep, narrow lanes. They could do a couple of nasty little climbs from Keighley to Haworth, but I reckon they won't, settling for the long drag up from Keighley to Cock Hill. After descending to Hebden Bridge, I'd love to see them go up through Cragg Vale on "England's longest continuous uphill gradient". It looks like they will do Holme Moss, and after that I imagine that they will do Snake Pass on the way to Sheffield.

A lot of the roads they'll be doing are not ones that I would choose for a forum ride, but we don't have hundreds of vehicles with us on our rides, and the safety of 200-odd riders in racing mode to worry about. 

It would be tempting to go up one of the climbs to watch the riders go by but I have experienced big race crowds and the lonnnnnnnnnng waits involved before so I might just stroll into town with my camera and take my pictures from a suitable vantage point. I can think of the perfect place to look down on the peloton as it swoops by!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2013)

I rode down for the Brighton one meself Col- Still got a road sign from it!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

Ah, dan_bo davefb's linked page confirms that stage one is missing out Fleet Moss. I thought it would because it would be just too dangerous for a TdF to go over - pity though!

Stage 2 is doing a little detour through Haworth so I bet the riders get sent past the Keighley & Worth Valley railway station where some steam trains will be lined up for the cameras. There is a short steep climb up from the station leading to the foot of narrow, steep, cobbled Main Street. The riders will then do a quick descent into a dip, a short steep climb, another descent, a nasty little climb over Penistone Hill, a steep descent, then the draggy climb up from Oxenhope.
If some strong riders really have a go on this stage, I could see them staying away because the climbs and descents are pretty relentless.

No Snake Pass though - they will be going via Woodhead Pass and Langsett instead.


----------



## raindog (17 Jan 2013)

Bloody hell, I think a few days visit 'home' is in order to catch that Pennines stage.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2013)

I bet there'll be a few CC faces up on the moss that day- i've booked it off already. How much cider can one fit in an ortleib pannier?


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

dan_bo said:


> They're doing Holme Moss!
> 
> 
> THEY'RE DOING HOLME MOSS!
> ...


 I know. It's fantastic. Strines too so that'll finally get reusrfaced!!!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2013)

Chrisc said:


> I know. It's fantastic.* Strines too so that'll finally get reusrfaced!!!*


 
Yessssssss.

I can feel a CC ride coming on.....


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, dan_bo's linked page confirms that stage one is missing out Fleet Moss. I thought it would because it would be just too dangerous for a TdF to go over - pity though!
> 
> Stage 2 is doing a little detour through Haworth so I bet the riders get sent past the Keighley & Worth Valley railway station where some steam trains will be lined up for the cameras. There is a short steep climb up from the station leading to the foot of narrow, steep, cobbled Main Street. The riders will then do a quick descent into a dip, a short steep climb, another descent, a nasty little climb over Penistone Hill, a steep descent, then the draggy climb up from Oxenhope.
> If some strong riders really have a go on this stage, I could see them staying away because the climbs and descents are pretty relentless.
> ...


 
Strines! Yeehar!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2013)

So they mean the a6033 not the b6133?

I'll settle for "the beast" to see if they can climb faster than me...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (17 Jan 2013)

Yeah! I'd like to see them climb up that on 78" 
That's 48/16 to those that don't speak fixie


----------



## montage (17 Jan 2013)

Say goodbye to all your strava records folks


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

I didn't spot Strines - I thought they were sticking on the main roads into Sheffield!

Very excitable reporting on 'Look North' just now ...

Apparently, stage 1 ( 'Seven abbeys and seven castles') is designed to be a sprinter's stage, and who could possibly be getting the yellow jersey that day ...?  

Stage 2, a 'shorter version of Liège-Bastogne-Liège'! I'll plot the route later and stick a profile up for y'all.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> So they mean the a6033 not the b6133?
> 
> I'll settle for "the beast" to see if they can climb faster than me...


The B6133 goes through Normanton near Wakefield!

Yes, the A6033, with a Haworth, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope detour on the way.


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't spot Strines - I thought they were sticking on the main roads into Sheffield!
> 
> Very excitable reporting on 'Look North' just now ...
> 
> ...


 It's only the first drop really, they've dipped out of the last two but it's also the easy direction. I liked the LBL reference. We know it's up and down all day don't we. Aren't there days when you'd kill for a few flat miles. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

Chrisc said:


> It's only the first drop really, they've dipped out of the last two but it's also the easy direction. I liked the LBL reference. We know it's up and down all day don't we. Aren't there days when you'd kill for a few flat miles. :-)


I know it isn't the Alps but it will be up and down all day with some nasty steep little climbs and not a huge amount of flat so I think it could be a very exciting stage.

I'll see if someone can change the thread title because it isn't obvious what we are talking about!


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2013)

Is 20 months too young to expect a child to enjoy watching the peleton as they fly past?


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I know it isn't the Alps but it will be up and down all day with some nasty steep little climbs and not a huge amount of flat so I think it could be a very exciting stage.
> 
> I'll see if someone can change the thread title because it isn't obvious what we are talking about!



Oh yes it'll be fun. There's not much rest is there! Have to ride the stage once I find out the exact route. Etape du Tour without the channel crossing!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Is 20 months too young to expect a child to enjoy watching the peleton as they fly past?


The trouble is that there is an awful lot of standing around, Jim. It's quite exciting for an adult to chat to other fans, watch the cavalcade go by and so on, and then there is a lot of noise and ... suddenly it is all over. 

You have to get there hours early because of traffic jams and road closures.


----------



## Beebo (17 Jan 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Is 20 months too young to expect a child to enjoy watching the peleton as they fly past?


 
I took a 6 month old to watch the 2007 TDF in Kent, but as Colin says it is quite boring for the hour or so before and it's all over in a flash.
20 month olds tend to run around, moan and get bored where as 6 month olds just sit in their buggy.
Speaking as a keen father, you will enjoy it more if the 20 month old doesnt come with you.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> Say goodbye to all your strava records folks


Excellent!


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The trouble is that there is an awful lot of standing around, Jim. It's quite exciting for an adult to chat to other fans, watch the cavalcade go by and so on, and then there is a lot of noise and ... suddenly it is all over.
> 
> You have to get there hours early because of traffic jams and road closures.


----------



## MarkF (17 Jan 2013)

Day one, Otley to Skipton is one of my regular training rides, 2nd day, I'll have a leisurely ride along the canal to Silsden.

Oh happy days, I can hardly believe it is really going to happen!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (17 Jan 2013)

I intend to ride offroad to the top of Cragg Vale,
apart from the first 200m from my house I'll only cross one road 
and a bridge over the M62 no road closures for me


----------



## Kins (17 Jan 2013)

Hope they don't have to stop for directions, they will need a translator! 

From the BBC : http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/21056721



> *Stage one - Saturday, 5 July*
> 
> Leeds - Harewood - Otley - Ilkley - Skipton - Kettlewell - Aysgarth - Hawes - Reeth - Leyburn - Ripon - Harrogate
> *Stage two - Sunday, 6 July*
> ...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Jan 2013)

I fancy Holme Moss , but living 10 miles from Hebden i will get down there to watch them come through.


----------



## Nearly there (17 Jan 2013)

Im hoping to see the finish in Harrogate on the sat then watch the start in York on the sun


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

Someone will need to put a strong note in the race guide for stage 1 about the dangers of stopping for a 'natural break' on Buttertubs Pass. I walked away from the road to take a pee on a C+ forum ride and almost ended up slipping down one of the 'Buttertubs' ...







(Photo on Geograph copyright Steve Daniels.)


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2013)

The Day 2 from Huddersfield is pretty much the route I've been doing all summer last year.

Looks good - Day 1 at least looks like they're doing Buttertubs, if not Fleet Moss.


----------



## Snarf (17 Jan 2013)

As a newbie to road cycling and as I'm getting my first road bike tomorrow (Raleigh Revenio 1) all this news on 2014 is getting me very excited and I may attempt some of Stage 1 myself this summer (Please note "some" may indicate 5 miles or 50...)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

I'm busy plotting the route of stage 2. The route is very obvious between Harrogate and Langsett, but I'm having to guess the bits in York and Sheffield, not that they add much to the difficulty of the stage.

There is a confusing looking bit on the rough map provided by letour.yorkshire.com - there appears to be a loop which crosses itself on the run into Sheffield near the Meadowhall Shopping Centre. There must be some mistake there, because there wouldn't necessarily be time for the entire peloton to pass before the leaders needed to cross and you can't have one part of the race blocking another. Still, I'll just put that in for now until somebody clarifies the position.

The more time I spend checking out the route, the harder it looks! It goes up Ripponden Bank on the way over to Elland and that is quite a nasty little climb - link.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jan 2013)

Colin...less talky talky more plotting!!


----------



## lanternerouge (17 Jan 2013)

V v excited about this!! http://letour.yorkshire.com/the-route

Just going to be awesome  533 days to go according to he Le Tour Yorkshire website!


----------



## derrick (17 Jan 2013)

It's coming through Epping, that will do for me.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

My software is saying that stage 2 has nearly 4,000 metres of climbing but it always exaggerates, so I reckon more like 3,200 metres of significant climbs, still - that is a pretty tough day out!

I know the TdF has the best riders in the world, but the surface dressing on these roads is pretty 'draggy' so they are very hard work. The great Robert Millar once described the organisers of the Leeds Classic as 'taking the p*ss' for using a route like this one.

There will be casualties unless the peloton decide that they don't fancy really racing. If they get a really wet day for it, it could be horrendous!


----------



## Kestevan (17 Jan 2013)

Well, now I've got a bit of a quandry.

Do I walk a couple of miles up the road and spend hours battling with crowds of people to see them ride up Holme Moss, or just open the french windows in the dining room and watch them ride past on the main road whilst I sit on the couch drinking beer?

I think the Moss might just win, but probably not if it's raining


----------



## sheddy (17 Jan 2013)

is there a thread for stage 3 ?


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I bet there'll be a few CC faces up on the moss that day- i've booked it off already. How much cider can one fit in an ortleib pannier?


Where shall we pitch our tents Dan_bo? I reckon I can get a full day/nights worth of Skol in my panniers and a Saturday night spent camping with forum friends sounds perfect.


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> My software is saying that stage 2 has nearly 4,000 metres of climbing but it always exaggerates, so I reckon more like 3,200 metres of significant climbs, still - that is a pretty tough day out!
> 
> I know the TdF has the best riders in the world, but the surface dressing on these roads is pretty 'draggy' so they are very hard work. The great Robert Millar once described the organisers of the Leeds Classic as 'taking the p*ss' for using a route like this one.
> 
> There will be casualties unless the peloton decide that they don't fancy really racing. If they get a really wet day for it, it could be horrendous!


 
It is tricky sorting out the start and finish but my best guess is close to your estimate at 130 miles and 3600m of uphill for them to get through and I too reckon the continental riders will get a bit of a surprise at the suction these roads exert.


----------



## johnr (17 Jan 2013)

lanternerouge said:


> V v excited about this!! http://letour.yorkshire.com/the-route
> 
> Just going to be awesome  533 days to go according to he Le Tour Yorkshire website!


 1 year, five months, two weeks, 3 days, 11 hours, 22 minutes and 10 seconds according to my countdown ap


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

Beat me to it, Chrisc! 

Near enough 100 miles are either uphill or downhill so I could see the peloton getting blown to bits if enough decent riders got stuck in after 40 or 50 miles.


----------



## atbman (17 Jan 2013)

From the Bradford Telegraph & Argus:
*Click here to see a full map of Stage One: Leeds – Harewood – Otley – Ilkley – Skipton – Kettlewell – Aysgarth – Hawes – Reeth – Leyburn – Ripon – Harrogate* 
*Click here to see a full map of Stage Two: York – Knaresborough – Silsden – Keighley – Haworth – Hebden Bridge – Elland – Huddersfield – Holmfirth – Sheffield*


----------



## atbman (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Someone will need to put a strong note in the race guide for stage 1 about the dangers of stopping for a 'natural break' on Buttertubs Pass. I walked away from the road to take a pee on a C+ forum ride and almost ended up slipping down one of the 'Buttertubs' ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Slight misunderstanding of the origin of the name. It dates back to the early days of Yorkshire 'ard men, going over the climb with early bearings/grease. On the dscent in either direction, braking friction would cause grease to melt and a common subsitute, in an emergency, was to use the scrapings off their sarnies.

In other words, they 'ad ter butter t'ubs


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

atbman said:


> From the Bradford Telegraph & Argus:
> *Click here to see a full map of Stage Two: York – Knaresborough – Silsden – Keighley – Haworth – Hebden Bridge – Elland – Huddersfield – Holmfirth – Sheffield*


_*That's wrong*_ - somebody clearly fed a few intermediate place names into Google Maps and accepted what it came up with, despite it not agreeing with the official route!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (18 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, dan_bo davefb's linked page confirms that stage one is missing out Fleet Moss. I thought it would because it would be just too dangerous for a TdF to go over - pity though!
> 
> Stage 2 is doing a little detour through Haworth so I bet the riders get sent past the Keighley & Worth Valley railway station where some steam trains will be lined up for the cameras. There is a short steep climb up from the station leading to the foot of narrow, steep, cobbled Main Street. The riders will then do a quick descent into a dip, a short steep climb, another descent, a nasty little climb over Penistone Hill, a steep descent, then the draggy climb up from Oxenhope.
> If some strong riders really have a go on this stage, I could see them staying away because the climbs and descents are pretty relentless.
> ...


 
What I'd really like them to do is go past the train station in Haworth, take a left instead of going back round to the right (up to the bottom of Main Street for the tourist bit or right again for the bottom of Butt Lane and then the second half of Main Street) and go up Brow Road which has a 20% section and then a right past the windmill and back down to Oxenhope for the ride over to Hedben Bridge. If the're a good strong wind over to Hebden bridge it could be a good chance to establish/consolidate a break. It's nasty over that route, even going slightly down hill once you're past the Wagon and Horses if the wind is against you.

Also the A road from Keighley to Haworth has a steep cobbled section to the left if you are heading towards Haworth, Hainworth Lane, which would be worth a look. Not likely as they. I suppose there's all kinds of hills we could add, descending into Keighley down Long Lee would mean a nasty climb on the way up, a trip down the side roads after Lees school in Haworth to come up Lord Lane to the top of Main Street etc. I'm sure the plan is not to pick the most murderous route available.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (18 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> _*That's wrong*_ - somebody clearly fed a few intermediate place names into Google Maps and accepted what it came up with, despite it not agreeing with the official route!


 
It also says 3h37 by car, over 13h by bike (the route does extend by 3 miles though ). They obviously timed me!


----------



## Chrisc (18 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Beat me to it, Chrisc!
> 
> Near enough 100 miles are either uphill or downhill so I could see the peloton getting blown to bits if enough decent riders got stuck in after 40 or 50 miles.


Its a normal day on the bike for us tho. Imagine how bloody fast we'd be if we were riding on the continent! :-)


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Where shall we pitch our tents Dan_bo? I reckon I can get a full day/nights worth of Skol in my panniers and a Saturday night spent camping with forum friends sounds perfect.


 
I'm trying to book a pitch at Holme Valley Campsite- not sure there's much fun to be had camping on the tops, even in July! I've a couple of other spots in mind mind.....

EDIT: Booked. Smug.


----------



## claver58 (8 Mar 2013)

This week we booked our caravan into a site north of Skipton on way to Helliwell. They told me the B & B's are getting very booked up. We're at Cracoe and theres a few 'van places left and lots for tents. From there we will see 1st stage passing the end of the lane and be able to get to see somewhere on 2nd stage.


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2013)

Just heard a couple of funny stories about the guy who ran Yorkshire's bid:
1) Understanding that helicopter pictures are so important to the tour on TV, when the ASO guys came for the first time to visit the area and have a look, the bidder organised a helicopter ride up from London. Thing is, he then deliberately sat down to pick the route up making sure they flew the ASO people over the nastiest bits of built up UK from London until they got to Yorkshire itself, whereupon they picked the best bits of countryside and said, well here you go, this is what Yorkshire is in comparison to the rest of the UK.
2) He did get a letter emanating from Downing St at one point, asking him to exit the bidding process, saying it could be done honourably and without embarrassment. Apparently part of the reason the govt was backing the Edinburgh proposal was for political reasons related to the Scottish referendum. The thing was, when the letter turned up, the guy was already in receipt of a contract from ASO as the bid winner... 

The guy sounds like a complete blagger who just wanted to bring the tour to Yorkshire more than the Scottish bidders. And apparently the enthusiasm is enormous - projects to make the longest ever stretch of bunting to precise tour standards are already being implemented...


----------



## tug benson (4 Nov 2013)

Trying to get a hotel booked in yourkshire is a no-go just now, well if you fancy paying £300 a night you can still get one...it looks like we are going to stay in Kendal then head over to the Buttertub pass on stage one, then we are going to stay in Leeds then head Holmes Moss on stage 2..looking forward to it already, thik i`ll cycle over from Kendal to the buttertub pass


----------



## yorkshirelass (28 Jan 2014)

I live in Holme village and know that it is going to be packed out in July when the races pass through. I wouldn't recommend relying on being able to camp on the top of Holme Moss. For one it is extremely windy up there all year round (after over 20 years worth of walks up there in rain and shine the one thing that is constant is the wind) and secondly the land is all owned by farmers who may not be so pleased with campers/caravans etc and the police are keeping the route clear in the run up to the race. There are still camping places around though I think. Google 'Holmfirth Events' or 'Le Tour Holmfirth' or Kirklees council and you should be able to find campsites. When driving from my home in Holme Village down to Holmfirth I have passed about 3 temporary campsites within walking distance of the summit....from closest to Holme Moss to furthest away they are called.....'Holme Sweet Holme Campsite'........'Holme Moss Camping'....and the third just has a big sign saying 'Camping Here TDF' so will keep an eye on that one for a name! Anyway these are the ones I pass and seem to be closest. No idea if they have room still but may be worth a try?? Good luck guys and see you all in July!


----------



## Dangermouse (31 Jan 2014)

Luckily for us, we are in Scunthorpe so travelling to the first two stages isn't a problem, we wont be anywhere near the starts or finishes, we will pick a decent spot midway along the routes to see the riders flash by.


----------



## arranandy (5 Feb 2014)

tug benson said:


> Trying to get a hotel booked in yourkshire is a no-go just now, well if you fancy paying £300 a night you can still get one...it looks like we are going to stay in Kendal then head over to the Buttertub pass on stage one, then we are going to stay in Leeds then head Holmes Moss on stage 2..looking forward to it already, thik i`ll cycle over from Kendal to the buttertub pass


 
I'm thinking of doing this as well. Could be in Kendal in less than 2 hours as its straight down the M74/M6. Park up in Kendal then cycle over towards Hawes and Buttertubs Pass. Maybe someone with more knowledge of the area could advise on a route.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2014)

It sounds to me like if Yorkshire cannot properly accommodate visitors then maybe they should not have been awarded the Grand Depart.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2014)

Just out of interest I googled a couple of hotels in Glossop (about 8 miles from Holme Moss) and they still have rooms available. Certainly no discounts available (£75 at the Travelodge for example) but not sold out


----------



## thom (5 Feb 2014)

In my day you were lucky if you slept in a cardboard box in Yorkshire ...!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Just out of interest I googled a couple of hotels in Glossop (about 8 miles from Holme Moss) and they still have rooms available. Certainly no discounts available (£75 at the Travelodge for example) but not sold out





thom said:


> In my day you were lucky if you slept in a cardboard box in Yorkshire ...!


Aye, true, but ... Glossop is in Derbyshire!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Aye, true, but ... Glossop is in Derbyshire!



Hence the price premium


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Hence the price premium


Yes - our local Co-op gives cardboard boxes away!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - our local Co-op gives cardboard boxes away!


Is that a social housing scheme?

On a serious note, I am sure the towns and villages on the French TdF route will experience the same supply and demand pressures on accomadation as the Tour comes past.


----------



## suzeworld (5 Feb 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I fancy Holme Moss , but living 10 miles from Hebden i will get down there to watch them come through.


Seriously, you get better views on hills -- they will fly through Hebdon! 

We're going to be there .. YAY!


----------



## claver58 (16 Feb 2014)

I'm trying to get a written list (not map image) of the route for Stages 1 & 2 to show the climbs and sprints. All I get is the visual images of the route that I already know. Would be grateful for a link. Booked just north of Skipton a year ago and drove there on Friday to judge where to watch. But now for Stage 2 - hence my query.


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Feb 2014)

dan_bo said:


> They're doing Holme Moss!
> 
> 
> THEY'RE DOING HOLME MOSS!
> ...


I once saw Holmes doing Moss...







Oh yeah right !



Just a video collection confessional.


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Feb 2014)

dan_bo said:


> I bet there'll be a few CC faces up on the moss that day- i've booked it off already. How much cider can one fit in an ortleib pannier?


A lot more if you 'pour it straight in'.

It is a waterproof pannier - right ?


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Feb 2014)

Is there anyone out there planning a kinda 'park & ride' type trip to stage 2 or any stage for that matter.

What I mean by that is - say parking say 10 - 15 miles out & doing a relaxed bimble in to the course.

My idea for example is to park 'early doors' on the edge of Greatest Manchester & cycle over the border through no-mans land & into an enemy ambush, I mean friendly neighbouring county.

If so, it might be an idea possibly (for those who would like to, to post up some meet & greet locations.

Those who plan to do the Moss or Hebden etc etc could do a kinda relaxed "we are going from here to here" type arrangement where if your there your welcome & if your not were gone sort of thing.

Does this sound like complete madness ?

It may be a topic for another thread ?

Thoughts guys/girls.


----------



## thom (21 Mar 2014)

Reports of a £2 million funding deficit.

Why am I not surprised ?


----------



## Kies (21 Mar 2014)

As above - anyone planning a park up and ride for stage 3 Cambridge to Pall Mall. Have booked the day off and plan to see.


----------



## PaddyMcc (18 May 2014)

Dig the paint job here http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/cyclists-go-dotty-for-sheffield-cafe-s-tour-de-france-look-1-6619635

Brilliant!


----------



## suzeworld (24 May 2014)

We are going up to scope out a few places tomorrow. We've seen lots of stages in France, but think the crowds here will be bigger, so we want to look at the 'park and ride' options (as someone tagged it ...)

We often do that in France, makes it easy to deal with closed roads. In France they let you cycle up the closed roads, until quite soon b4 the riders arrive, great fun, as already pitched up spectators always cheer you on! I do just fear that inexperienced British jobs-worths might try to stop you doing it? 

We will be in Harrogate in hopes of seeing Cav get yellow, then up on the hill out of hebden bridge the next day. Excited. .... Probably will not see much, but the atmosphere will be great, whatever.

PS always get on a hill if you can, then there is some chance you might be able to focus on a few famous faces if they are going slower than 30 miles an hour. Also they will be less bunched, if not actually spread out.


----------



## NorvernRob (25 May 2014)

We'll be watching from a spot in between Bradfield and the Stocksbridge Bypass.

There's a climb just after they turn off the bypass, then a 25% descent with hairpin turns and one at the bottom. The road then goes up again for another short climb. We'll be on there, should get a good view of the riders slowing down for the turns and good photo opportunities as they come up towards us. It's narrow and twisty on the descent so the riders will be really stretched out.

It's also outside the massively popular spots so hopefully it won't be silly with people there, there are metal barriers at the roadside so somewhere to sit too!


----------



## neilb1906 (25 May 2014)

Stage three through Cambs/Essex timings below if anyone is interested.


----------



## suzeworld (25 May 2014)

I can tell you they are pulling out all the stops round here to get into Tour mood, knaresborough is like an explosion on a bunting factory with Harrogate looking calmer, with yellow bikes suspended pretty much everywhere


----------



## PaddyMcc (2 Jun 2014)

It felt like Le Tour was a lot closer today when I went to fetch the bin in:


----------



## Roscoe (2 Jun 2014)

Looking for a bit of help here chaps.

We'll be travelling down from Glasgow on Saturday 5th for that day only, probably meaning we'll need to leave at the crack of dawn.

Wife is keen to go to a spectator Hub to join in the fun. Anyone care to recommend one that we'll be able to get to fairly easily? I'm thinking ease of parking. Will there be outlying car parks and transport provided to the Hub?

Would be grateful for any advice.

Cheers


----------



## suzeworld (2 Jun 2014)

The local authorities along the routes have been putting lots of info online about ask these plans, so getting detail from them / tourist offices is your best bet.
We found the staff in Harrogate and Hebden bridge seemed very well informed, so I think this reflects the effort going in to telling potential tourists what they need to know.
Parking is certainly the big issue, and there was some sign that park n ride on buses might be available into Harrogate. I don't study it cos we plan to peddle in. You need to look at what side to approach on, with the road closures.

We are going to park and ride our bikes in, there seems to be plenty of road parking on the motorway side of Harrogate, a few miles out ... so we expect it to be feasible We did it for Ventoux stage when they reckon 3/4 million folk clamber in, so I reckon we can do it here too!


----------



## PaddyMcc (2 Jun 2014)

I am heading to Leyburn. It is a spectator hub and there is parking to the north and east of the town, although I live close enough to cycle there, see http://letour.yorkshire.com/spectator-hubs/leyburn-market-plac


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jun 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> A lot more if you 'pour it straight in'.
> 
> It is a waterproof pannier - right ?



I had a vision there of a set of panniers like a wine box, with a tap at the bottom corner...


----------

